# Best repair/replacement for '05 blue leather?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

After 120,000 loving miles, my driver's seat is a wreck (for that matter, so's the glove box lid!). I've always adored the blue interior and want a replacement seat cover to look OEM. Suggestions? Surfing the web led to some entire seats (from wrecks), and some slip-on seat covers, but not the OEM leather itself. Not sure what to do.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

GM Kid said:


> After 120,000 loving miles, my driver's seat is a wreck (for that matter, so's the glove box lid!). I've always adored the blue interior and want a replacement seat cover to look OEM. Suggestions? Surfing the web led to some entire seats (from wrecks), and some slip-on seat covers, but not the OEM leather itself. Not sure what to do.


I've got 70k miles on mine and had to have my driver's seat re-colored black as it was getting kinda grey looking. For the glove box the upholsterer installed some neat aluminum slides on both ends for me; hated those rubber inserts that broke, allowing the door to just flop down all the time. I use the motor for the seat every time I get in and out so am waiting for that to break down. The ones for 2006 (mine is 2005) move faster, I've read. I think it's gonna be expensive no matter which way you go but if the motor still works take it to an upholstery shop for a recover with new foam inside, should be cheaper than another seat if the mechanicals are still in order. Good luck!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks, johni53. I was concerned that if I had it reupholstered, they wouldn't be able to match the grain, color or the "GTO" stitching. Worth a trip to a reupholsterer to at least ask, though, I suppose. I was hoping someone made a reproduction seat cover that I could install.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

GM Kid said:


> Thanks, johni53. I was concerned that if I had it reupholstered, they wouldn't be able to match the grain, color or the "GTO" stitching. Worth a trip to a reupholsterer to at least ask, though, I suppose. I was hoping someone made a reproduction seat cover that I could install.


There's a complete set of orginal seats on Ebay for $775 in your blue color. Maybe call the guy and see if he'll break up the set.
Small world, I bought my GTO from an RV dealer in Mesa. Good luck.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's what I'd do. Find some decent used ones. At the rate the kids are wrecking them there should be some out there


----------

